# Lighting help!



## maguire_93 (Nov 17, 2009)

I got a 55gal tank as a present a week ago and decided to start a planted tank. The tank came wth 2 18 watt flouresent fixtures that sit on top of the tank and was wondering what i should get because I know 36 watts isn't near what I need for my.
Thanks 
Kyle


----------



## maguire_93 (Nov 17, 2009)

Please help. This is my first planted tank and don't have a LFS to go ask question at.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

give us an idea of what you plan to do and we can help, I think.
Its true that your light is too dim, but how bright is going to depend on what you want to grow and what other equipment you will have ( CO2? )

I would recommend taking a look at a few of the journals here, you will see various setups and the equipment and issues encountered to meet their goals.


----------



## maguire_93 (Nov 17, 2009)

I want a tank that has a varuety of plants with some reds in them but I don't know enough about plants to know what types yet. I have some Anacharis and a stemed plant that reminds me of weeds.


----------



## maguire_93 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok I feel kinda stupid now cause i read a little and found some info out but i still have a few questions. My tank has a divder just on the top to hold somthing like a cover and they measue 24 inches and I have two 24" lights that sit there. So does that mean i need to get 2 24" fixtures that are higher wattage or can i get a 48" fixture and place it over top.
Thnks
Kyle


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi maguire_93,

Welcome to APC! I understand you have a 55 gallon aquarium and two 24" lights with 18 watt bulbs. The two 18 watt bulbs are fine for fish viewing but nowhere near enough light for plants. Are the lights built into a plastic covers or are they "strip lights" that sit on top of a glass cover? The good news is you can get one 48" light fixture, that will contain multiple bulbs, to replace the ones you have. I suggest that you start by reading the "stickys" at the beginning of the "New to Planted Aquariums" forum and they will help you get up to speed. Glad you joined!


----------



## maguire_93 (Nov 17, 2009)

they are sitting on top of a glass cover.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi mattmathis,

What you have is a typical "strip light" and unfortunately most of the ones that are sold at the stores don't put out enough light for a planted aquarium. If it were me, I would keep the glass covers and either retrofit the existing strip light for higher wattage bulbs or build a new DIY strip light or full canopy with higher wattage bulbs.

Based upon your desire to grow "a variety of plants, some red" I would think that 100 - 150 watts or so would be a good total fixture wattage to consider. I do DIY fixtures with kits from AH Supply and I think they are great. Quality components (like a Workhorse ballast), excellent MIRO reflector, and everything comes in the kit with complete instructions. If you call Kim (guy) at AHS he may be able to help you with a retrofit for your strip light. Keep us posted on how things go!


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

maguire, head down to the local Home Depot or Lowes and pick up 2 48" shop lights. They hold 2 32 watt fluorescent tubes each and will provide enough light to do an El Natural type tank. If you are going to be injecting CO2, then I would overdrive one:
www.gwapa.org/articles/ODNO/

Skip PCs for now, at least until you have a CO2 system. With 2 cheap strip lights you can do almost anything most of us have a need for. If you want some specific instructions on getting started, drop me a PM.


----------



## maguire_93 (Nov 17, 2009)

I was talking to my boss saturday and she had a 48" ligh fixutre with 3 40watt bulbs in it that are plant and aquarium bulbs that she gave me. Wow what a diffrence it made. The plants love it. My anarchias went from yellowish green leaves to green and a few have grown up towards the light. Now I just need to decide if i want to keep the bulbs or change them out to something else. 
Thnks


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

If they are 40 watt that means they are T12s. Lowes sells GE Plant and Aquarium T12s, I think around $7 a piece. Well worth it if you're sticking with the normal output fluorescents.


----------



## maguire_93 (Nov 17, 2009)

I think thats whats in it now. I work at a hardware store that sells plant and aquarium bulbs that I think are made by G.E. So i figured when the burn out i can get them from work


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

three of those bulbs will make a fairily undemanding tank which is good in my eyes. But, buy a couple of new bulbs. One drawback of t12 bulbs is that they diminish in output quickly. They'll get quite dim when they are old. Maybe just one new one and another in a month would be wise instead of the shock of all at once.


----------



## maguire_93 (Nov 17, 2009)

K thanks MoonFish


----------

